# What Are the Green Squares?



## mickisue1

I finally found the answer to the burning question: What is Rep Power?

(If, like me, you had no idea, it's a measure of the people who have been kind enough to pat you on the back, so to speak.)

But I am still lost as to the sources and the meaning of the different shades of green of the squares below people's names in the forum.

I KNOW it will be simple, and I'll feel foolish. But feeling foolish is not fatal, after all.


----------



## FHBOY

mickisue1 said:


> I finally found the answer to the burning question: What is Rep Power?
> 
> (If, like me, you had no idea, it's a measure of the people who have been kind enough to pat you on the back, so to speak.)
> 
> But I am still lost as to the sources and the meaning of the different shades of green of the squares below people's names in the forum.
> 
> I KNOW it will be simple, and I'll feel foolish. But feeling foolish is not fatal, after all.


Check in with Isla Verde - an expert on Rep Power - briefly I was told it was a gauge of veracity prior to the Like system being instituted. It was added to when a poster checked the THANKS button - top right.


----------



## Detailman

FHBOY said:


> Check in with Isla Verde - an expert on Rep Power - briefly I was told it was a gauge of veracity prior to the Like system being instituted. It was added to when a poster checked the THANKS button - top right.


I see that you and I are slowly creeping up with additional rep power but I am certain that Isla Verde sets the record. I read about some expensive sports cars going from 0 to 100 in 3.2 seconds or better.

BUT to go from basically zero (I know it was slightly higher) to over 700 in a matter of minutes blows a person's mind. Especially when you consider that us lowly posters only add one point to a person's reputation when we hit thanks and you can't do it more than once for a single post. Additionally, as I have found, if you try to give a thanks to the same person within a few days (on a different post) it won't let you do so. It tells you to spread the "thanks" around before you thank this person again. SO, how did she go from zero to 700+ while we were watching.
I think someone had the combination to the controls and was able to bypass the "limit" or "safety" controls. (We have to buy that guy some drinks, FHBoy! If he won't cooperate maybe we can steal the combination and have some fun with the numbers.)


----------



## mickisue1

Thanks, guys.

So the green squares are people having thanked you?

They don't correspond, at least in any mathematical fashion that I can discern, to the rep power.

They just grow. 

Hmmm. Maybe that's it. They're green. They grow.


.........

Nah. It must be something else.


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> So the green squares are people having thanked you?
> 
> They don't correspond, at least in any mathematical fashion that I can discern, to the rep power.
> 
> They just grow.
> 
> Hmmm. Maybe that's it. They're green. They grow.
> 
> .........
> 
> Nah. It must be something else.


 

My own observation is that the green squares are not directly related to people having thanked you and reputation.


The numbers for reputation increase by individuals giving you thanks for a particular post. How the green squares appear is not so clear.


It would appear that you start with one bright green square and 6 bright green squares appears to be the highest amount anyone receives.


Observations indicate that you can have 1 green square and yet have a reputation number that is higher than someone that has 6 green squares and yet a reputation number that is lower. ????????????


It would appear to be a real mind scratcher to the ones not in the know.


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> I see that you and I are slowly creeping up with additional rep power but I am certain that Isla Verde sets the record. I read about some expensive sports cars going from 0 to 100 in 3.2 seconds or better.
> 
> BUT to go from basically zero (I know it was slightly higher) to over 700 in a matter of minutes blows a person's mind. Especially when you consider that us lowly posters only add one point to a person's reputation when we hit thanks and you can't do it more than once for a single post. Additionally, as I have found, if you try to give a thanks to the same person within a few days (on a different post) it won't let you do so. It tells you to spread the "thanks" around before you thank this person again. SO, how did she go from zero to 700+ while we were watching.
> I think someone had the combination to the controls and was able to bypass the "limit" or "safety" controls. (We have to buy that guy some drinks, FHBoy! If he won't cooperate maybe we can steal the combination and have some fun with the numbers.)


I don't know how my Rep Power jumped from 0 to over 700 in a matter of minutes. Maybe the candles I lit to San Judas Tadeo had something to do with it .


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> I don't know how my Rep Power jumped from 0 to over 700 in a matter of minutes. Maybe the candles I lit to San Judas Tadeo had something to do with it .


I was one of the ones that was watching in real time!

Just by way of interst - did the green squares and the comment that goes with them change at the same time or did you always have 6 greeen squares and a "reputation beyond repute."?


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> I was one of the ones that was watching in real time!
> 
> Just by way of interst - did the green squares and the comment that goes with them change at the same time or did you always have 6 greeen squares and a "reputation beyond repute."?


Mmmm, why are you so interested in my green squares? I've always had a "reputation beyond repute" in the real world. Not so sure about here.


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> Mmmm, why are you so interested in my green squares? I've always had a "reputation beyond repute" in the real world. Not so sure about here.


I have followed your posts and would never question your "reputation beyond repute" in the real world OR here.

I simply was wondering how things are connected and whether you noticed a change in that as well. Can't blame detailman for looking for details, can you? 

I just like to know how things function.


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> I have followed your posts and would never question your "reputation beyond repute" in the real world OR here.
> 
> I simply was wondering how things are connected and whether you noticed a change in that as well. Can't blame detailman for looking for details, can you?
> 
> I just like to know how things function.


Wow, I feel like I have a "groupie"  .

I agree that details are very important in life, both on- and off-line. I too like to know what makes things tick. I just haven't been paying attention to the green squares, but maybe now I will.


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> Wow, I feel like I have a "groupie"  .
> 
> I agree that details are very important in life, both on- and off-line. I too like to know what makes things tick. I just haven't been paying attention to the green squares, but maybe now I will.


Too old to be a groupie.

No use watchting your green squares. Those little devils have gone as far as they are able! From no on - no more changes.


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> Too old to be a groupie.
> 
> No use watchting your green squares. Those little devils have gone as far as they are able! From no on - no more changes.


I should have written that I have a "fan". Sorry . .. 

I could always keep an eye on your green squares ....


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> I should have written that I have a "fan". Sorry . ..
> 
> I could always keep an eye on your green squares ....


I can qualify for "fan."


Sorry, but it is no use keeping an eye on my little green squares as I too have gone as far as I can. There won't be any further changes coming. Only my rep power can change with "Thanks".


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> I can qualify for "fan."
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it is no use keeping an eye on my little green squares as I too have gone as far as I can. There won't be any further changes coming. Only my rep power can change with "Thanks".


Thanks!

I´ll see what I can do about your RP : ) .


----------



## mickisue1

That's why I was asking...the number of green squares seems to grow with...something, then stops, while rep power can be in the thousands.

At least I'm not the only one who 
a) can't figure it out and 
b) is excessively interested in things that are of small import, in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> That's why I was asking...the number of green squares seems to grow with...something, then stops, while rep power can be in the thousands.
> 
> At least I'm not the only one who
> a) can't figure it out and
> b) is excessively interested in things that are of small import, in the grand scheme of things.


Whereas I don't know how you get the green squares I do think that they have very little to do with "rep" power. As you mention that number can grow into the thousands as it grows over the years with people's thanks for various posts that have been helpful, educational, etc. That is why some of the oldtimers who have been contributing for so many years have such high numbers and rightly so. They have contributed so many helpful posts that people have expressed appreciation by a "thanks."

The green squares seem to be more of an indication as to how others view a person's posts, or something like that, and once you reach a certain level it does not increase with time. It is sort of like a a compliment. Once it reaches a certain level there is no use in going overboard with it. That would be really "laying it on."


----------



## FHBOY

Detailman said:


> Whereas I don't know how you get the green squares....That would be really "laying it on."


As one whose Rep is beyond repute, I call for an investigation! Yes, an in-vest-tig-ation! There is something amiss here on the Forum - there is a cabal of those who are messing with the Rep Power. I demand that we all contact our local representatives and bring the conspirators to justice.

Expose these Rep Adders for what they are! Our Rep ratings are sacred! They are not to be messed with!

I want this thread to last as long as 83 pages until this heinous crime is exposed and the perpetrators are brought to justice! I want to waste time and money on the investigation!

Who's with me?


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> As one whose Rep is beyond repute, I call for an investigation! Yes, an in-vest-tig-ation! There is something amiss here on the Forum - there is a cabal of those who are messing with the Rep Power. I demand that we all contact our local representatives and bring the conspirators to justice.
> 
> Expose these Rep Adders for what they are! Our Rep ratings are sacred! They are not to be messed with!
> 
> I want this thread to last as long as 83 pages until this heinous crime is exposed and the perpetrators are brought to justice! I want to waste time and money on the investigation!
> 
> Who's with me?


LOL. I would join you, but I just got here, in the grand scheme of things, and I can't figure out how to figuratively tie my shoes, much less join the revolution.

But as to the reps in the thousands: absolutely deserved. I hit a random "old" thread every day, to get a more well rounded view of this forum and the stores of information here. Those who have taken the time to break complex issues of relocation into digestible bites of data deserve bouquets of roses, along with their "beyond reproach" reps.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> As one whose Rep is beyond repute, I call for an investigation! Yes, an in-vest-tig-ation! There is something amiss here on the Forum - there is a cabal of those who are messing with the Rep Power. I demand that we all contact our local representatives and bring the conspirators to justice.
> 
> Expose these Rep Adders for what they are! Our Rep ratings are sacred! They are not to be messed with!
> 
> I want this thread to last as long as 83 pages until this heinous crime is exposed and the perpetrators are brought to justice! I want to waste time and money on the investigation!
> 
> Who's with me?


We could call this thread "The Secret of the Mysterious Green Squares" and call in Hercule Poirot or Miss Marple to investigate!


----------



## RVGRINGO

I remain puzzled by how I got to 'beyond repute' without ever passing through 'pute'. It could have been a 'senior moment'.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> I remain puzzled by how I got to 'beyond repute' without ever passing through 'pute'. It could have been a 'senior moment'.


I'm confused, and not in a "senior moment" kind of way. Where does in your profile does it say "beyond repute"?


----------



## Detailman

RVGRINGO said:


> I remain puzzled by how I got to 'beyond repute' without ever passing through 'pute'. It could have been a 'senior moment'.


That is hilarious! Good one, RVGringo! You deserve your rep power!


----------



## Detailman

FHBOY said:


> As one whose Rep is beyond repute, I call for an investigation! Yes, an in-vest-tig-ation! There is something amiss here on the Forum - there is a cabal of those who are messing with the Rep Power. I demand that we all contact our local representatives and bring the conspirators to justice.
> 
> Expose these Rep Adders for what they are! Our Rep ratings are sacred! They are not to be messed with!
> 
> I want this thread to last as long as 83 pages until this heinous crime is exposed and the perpetrators are brought to justice! I want to waste time and money on the investigation!
> 
> Who's with me?


I thought you were retiring this Friday!! Already looking for your next job?


----------



## Grizzy

I like Green Squares and I cannot lie :cheer2::music::drum:


----------



## RVGRINGO

Isla Verde said:


> I'm confused, and not in a "senior moment" kind of way. Where does in your profile does it say "beyond repute"?


Just let your cursor rest upon a green square for a moment.:ranger:


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Just let your cursor rest upon a green square for a moment.:ranger:


Thanks.


----------



## tepetapan

I have no reputation so my life is much easier.
“One can survive everything nowadays, except death, and live down anything, except a good reputation.” Oscar Wilde


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks.


Wipe that grin off your face!


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> Wipe that grin off your face!


No grin on my face right now. I'm still feeling wobbly from a really big earthquake that just struck Mexico and was felt in the D.F. and Oaxaca and God knows where else. 7.9 on the Richter scale.


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> No grin on my face right now. I'm still feeling wobbly from a really big earthquake that just struck Mexico and was felt in the D.F. and Oaxaca and God knows where else. 7.9 on the Richter scale.


Just found it on the news as follows:

*LOS ANGELES (LALATE) – A Mexico earthquake today has struck Acapulco. The Acapulco, Mexico terremoto hoy, March 20, 2012, registered one of the largest temblors for Mexico in recent memory. Local officials have yet to detail damage to news. *
*Roughly twenty minutes ago, a massive 7.6 magnitude Mexico earthquake struck Acapulco and sections of Guerrero, Mexico. The earthquake was centered close to Ometepec, Mexico. USGS reports to news that the terremoto was not centered out to sea. Rather, the quake had a nominal depth. As result, it was felt across a wide cross section of the region.*

*Website: Mexico Earthquake Today 2012, Massive Terremoto Hoy Strikes Acapulco*

*Glad you are OK. But scary, I know!*


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> Just found it on the news as follows:
> 
> *LOS ANGELES (LALATE) – A Mexico earthquake today has struck Acapulco. The Acapulco, Mexico terremoto hoy, March 20, 2012, registered one of the largest temblors for Mexico in recent memory. Local officials have yet to detail damage to news. *
> *Roughly twenty minutes ago, a massive 7.6 magnitude Mexico earthquake struck Acapulco and sections of Guerrero, Mexico. The earthquake was centered close to Ometepec, Mexico. USGS reports to news that the terremoto was not centered out to sea. Rather, the quake had a nominal depth. As result, it was felt across a wide cross section of the region.*
> 
> *Website: Mexico Earthquake Today 2012, Massive Terremoto Hoy Strikes Acapulco*
> 
> *Glad you are OK. But scary, I know!*[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the information. Facts (aka details) always help to calm me down, even in the aftermath of an earthquake. This is the worst one I've ever been through. Before this one I just found the experience "interesting", but now I know better!


----------



## mickisue1

Oh my gosh!

Good to hear that you guys are doing OK.

We can put off the green squares till tomorrow.

I think I figured them out, but am not sure.


----------



## FHBOY

mickisue1 said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> Good to hear that you guys are doing OK.
> 
> We can put off the green squares till tomorrow.
> 
> I think I figured them out, but am not sure.


BTW - we had an earthquake here in Baltimore last Fall - same thing - lots of vibration for a short time but no real damage* - but then Californians are used to them - but it was an experience.

*the Washington Monument lost 4 mm in height


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> BTW - we had an earthquake here in Baltimore last Fall - same thing - lots of vibration for a short time but no real damage* - but then Californians are used to them - but it was an experience.
> 
> *the Washington Monument lost 4 mm in height


My youngest lives in DC. He was waiting for a bus when the earthquake hit. His first thought was, "There isn't a train due right now," when he remembered that he wasn't standing above the subway. Then he noticed the buildings across the street swaying, and realized it was an earthquake.

If you like facts that make it difficult for you to sleep at night: That quake was about 6 on the Richter scale. The entire energy grid for the east coast is only designed to withstand an earthquake magnitude 7.

As for the green squares. I THINK that they may be a measure of the recentness of either rep additions or likes for posts.

If you haven't gotten a like (or a thank you) recently, even with a reputation beyond dispute, you can have fewer green squares. 

And, if this whole theory is correct, the darker ones are older, and the paler are newer.

Or, I'm completely wrong, and still waiting for Will to tell us what they really mean.


----------



## FHBOY

Congrats Folks,
We've spent four - count 'em - four pages on little green squares. Only 85 more to go!


----------



## TundraGreen

mickisue1 said:


> ... Or, I'm completely wrong, and still waiting for Will to tell us what they really mean.


You are going to have a long wait. I have no idea how the green squares are determined. I even looked at the manual for vBulletin, the software that powers this site. The manual talks about Rep Power, but doesn't mention the green squares, at least not that I could find.


----------



## mickisue1

TundraGreen said:


> You are going to have a long wait. I have no idea how the green squares are determined. I even looked at the manual for vBulletin, the software that powers this site. The manual talks about Rep Power, but doesn't mention the green squares, at least not that I could find.



Now I'm gonna cry.

My stores of useless information needed that ONE data bit to be complete.

:Cry:


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> Now I'm gonna cry.
> 
> My stores of useless information needed that ONE data bit to be complete.
> 
> :Cry:


Now, now, don't cry mickisue. Between all the clever people who contribute to this forum, we can certainly think of a creative explanation to the Green Squares Dilemma.


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> Now, now, don't cry mickisue. Between all the clever people who contribute to this forum, we can certainly think of a creative explanation to the Green Squares Dilemma.



SNIFF. Thank you, IL.


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> As for the green squares. I THINK that they may be a measure of the recentness of either rep additions or likes for posts.
> 
> If you haven't gotten a like (or a thank you) recently, even with a reputation beyond dispute, you can have fewer green squares.
> 
> And, if this whole theory is correct, the darker ones are older, and the paler are newer.
> 
> Or, I'm completely wrong, and still waiting for Will to tell us what they really mean.


 
Couldn't be explained as above. (And perhaps some things will never be explained- see ending.)

Last month a poster was wondering about reputation. At the time the poster was questioning the situation, it was as follows: (names of posters have been left out to protect the "innocent")
Join date: October 2011
Posts: 421
Rep Power: 0
"(Poster) is on a distinguished road"
44 likes received
180 likes given
(original posted question was at 3:10 pm)

After several other posts, a senior expat explained that rep power came from giving people thanks for their post by pressing the large green "Thanks" button which is in the header of each post. She gave the questioner a "Thanks" and her rep went from zero to 28 instantly.

[Note: Since that time I have observed the following in regards to the "Thanks" button. (1) Whereas the first (or several - I’m not sure) thanks may impart a large numerical increase, the following thanks, after those initial jumps, only imparts an increase to rep power by one point (it may be higher if the person who thanks you is a moderator - again, I’m not sure); (2) you can only give one thanks per post (it will not allow you to hit the button twice or more to increase a friend’s rep); and (3) if you try to give thanks to the same person several times in a row, even though it is for different posts, it will not allow you to do that. It will suggest that you spread your thanks around before thanking this person again.]

At 5:15 pm the original poster noticed the increase to 28. (Still one bright green square and the same reputation description.)

At 7:28 pm a senior expat with numerous posts over almost 4 years on the forum and a rep power in the five figures told the poster to check her rep power now and her reputation.

Her rep power had gone from 28 to 708 (from 5:15 pm to 7:28 pm) and her reputation had gone from: "(Poster) is on a distinguished road" (with one bright green square) - which is the basic starting reputation for all posters, to: "(Poster) has a reputation beyond repute" (with six bright green squares) - which is the highest reputation one can currently gain.

The original poster has no idea how this happened. Neither I nor others who observed this happen understand.  But someone out there does know what happened. That person would appear to have a magic wand or the "keys" to this forum so as to be able to manipulate it instantaneously.  Whoever you are, we will find you!! Eventually! Why don’t you own up now and resolve this entire perplexing riddle so we can get back to more important things.  (Or you can wave your magic wand and make me a multimillionaire in which case I will drop this subject and never mention it again.) :clap2:


----------



## Guest

What's da idea? Get outta here, nyuk nyuk nyuk.


----------



## mickisue1

FWIW, they didn't do it with me.

I know how many thanks I've gotten (and thank YOU to the people who have given them), and I'm, with a rep power of 10, "a splendor to behold."

Which, you know, with just 10, and less than a month on the forum, is pretty darn cool, anyway.


----------



## terrybahena

Detailman said:


> Just found it on the news as follows:
> 
> *LOS ANGELES (LALATE) – A Mexico earthquake today has struck Acapulco. The Acapulco, Mexico terremoto hoy, March 20, 2012, registered one of the largest temblors for Mexico in recent memory. Local officials have yet to detail damage to news. *
> *Roughly twenty minutes ago, a massive 7.6 magnitude Mexico earthquake struck Acapulco and sections of Guerrero, Mexico. The earthquake was centered close to Ometepec, Mexico. USGS reports to news that the terremoto was not centered out to sea. Rather, the quake had a nominal depth. As result, it was felt across a wide cross section of the region.*
> 
> *Website: Mexico Earthquake Today 2012, Massive Terremoto Hoy Strikes Acapulco*
> 
> 
> *Glad you are OK. But scary, I know!*



!Well my house in Playa Ventura now has a couple of "fixable cracks", and the lighthouse next door had a bad time of it. One other house had some damage near mine, and several people had things fall off of shelves. But I'm from Calif so I'm grateful there's not more damage, and our plans remain June- here we come!


----------



## Isla Verde

terrybahena said:


> !Well my house in Playa Ventura now has a couple of "fixable cracks", and the lighthouse next door had a bad time of it. One other house had some damage near mine, and several people had things fall off of shelves. But I'm from Calif so I'm grateful there's not more damage, and our plans remain June- here we come!


You must be so relieved that your house survived the _sismo relatively well, especially considering that Playa Ventura is not that far from the epicenter of the quake. Good luck with your plans to move there permanently in June!_


----------



## FHBOY

FWIW - oh yeah - just got it - For What Its Worth - man am I getting hip!


----------



## RVGRINGO

All these pages on 'green squares' and not a single mention of 'gold stars' and the mystery surrounding them.
Ready, set ........... Go!


----------



## FHBOY

They seem to be a bit more logical - altho I have no idea what they are/do. We've got, what, another 80 some odd pages to beat this horse to death - Thanks RV :eyebrows:


----------



## Grizzy

RVGRINGO said:


> All these pages on 'green squares' and not a single mention of 'gold stars' and the mystery surrounding them.
> Ready, set ........... Go!


Ignore me. I am just posting to see how few gold stars I have. Then I will crawl in a corner and feel insignificant.  :confused2:


(kidding but now coveting more stars and green squares)


----------



## Detailman

RVGRINGO said:


> All these pages on 'green squares' and not a single mention of 'gold stars' and the mystery surrounding them.
> Ready, set ........... Go!


That's because it isn't a mystery. They are dependant on the number of posts you have. Everyone get's an extra star when they get to a certain level and it is not MYSTERIOUS!! i believe you get 3 stars when you reach 50 posts and then you get a 4th star when you reach 100. I am not sure when you reach the 5th star but I believe it is 200 posts and such like. 9 stars seems to be the highest that a person can go, like yourself. Your are among the grand daddies of the forum. (That is why everyone is squabblling over your house. Haha!)


----------



## Grizzy

Detailman said:


> That's because it isn't a mystery. They are dependant on the number of posts you have. Everyone get's an extra star when they get to a certain level and it is not MYSTERIOUS!!


I suppose next you will tell me there is no Easter Bunny?


----------



## Detailman

Grizzy said:


> I suppose next you will tell me there is no Easter Bunny?


Grizzy, sorry to tell you this but there is no Easter Bunny or a Santa Claus. No tooth fairy either. Did I ruin your day?:sorry:

Hey, you can always overcome those tears with a couple of shots of good Tequila. Might I recomend Don Julio Anejo.


----------



## Detailman

Cut it out GringoCarlos. I have your number but my lips are sealed. :tape::heh:


----------



## Grizzy

Detailman said:


> Grizzy, sorry to tell you this but there is no Easter Bunny or a Santa Claus. No tooth fairy either. Did I ruin your day?:sorry:
> 
> Hey, you can always overcome those tears with a couple of shots of good Tequila. Might I recomend Don Julio Anejo.


Any excuse to hit the bottle before noon 

PS The Kirkland Anejo is as good as or better than my BFF Don Julio and often cheaper, especially when it goes on sale in December. I may have a bottle hidden in the freezer for medicinal purposes......

cheers!


----------



## Detailman

Grizzy said:


> Any excuse to hit the bottle before noon
> 
> PS The Kirkland Anejo is as good as or better than my BFF Don Julio and often cheaper, especially when it goes on sale in December. I may have a bottle hidden in the freezer for medicinal purposes......
> 
> cheers!


Thanks. I will definitely try it next time in Ajijic.


----------



## mickisue1

I think the gold stars bit must be right, because I just hit 3, and I have 53 (now, 54) posts.

If I get to 4 stars at 100, I'll know for certain!


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> I think the gold stars bit must be right, because I just hit 3, and I have 53 (now, 54) posts.
> 
> If I get to 4 stars at 100, I'll know for certain!


This fixation on gold stars is interesting. It sounds like some posters didn't get enough from their teachers when they were in elementary school and want to make up for it now on this forum.


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> I think the gold stars bit must be right, because I just hit 3, and I have 53 (now, 54) posts.
> 
> If I get to 4 stars at 100, I'll know for certain!


I guarantee that will happen. I passed 100 not that long ago and the fourth star appeared.


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> This fixation on gold stars is interesting. It sounds like some posters didn't get enough from their teachers when they were in elementary school and want to make up for it now on this forum.


Oh, that is really a low blow coming from a teacher. 

I feel so chastised. Should I go in the corner, teacher? Did you happen to teach in a catholic school and have a big stick? Kidding!


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> Oh, that is really a low blow coming from a teacher.
> 
> I feel so chastised. Should I go in the corner, teacher? Did you happen to teach in a catholic school and have a big stick? Kidding!


Oh, dear, I should have added a smiley face to the rolling eyes. I didn't mean to scold - I was just trying to make an amusing observation.

Catholic school, right. Just the place for a nice Jewish teacher to work.  Once I finished my B.S.ed., I went off to graduate school and taught Spanish to undergraduates. In that kind of teaching situation, a little sarcasm, tempered with patience and a smile, went a long way.


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> Oh, dear, I should have added a smiley face to the rolling eyes. I didn't mean to scold - I was just trying to make an amusing observation.
> 
> Catholic school, right. Just the place for a nice Jewish teacher to work.  Once I finished my B.S.ed., I went off to graduate school and taught Spanish to undergraduates. In that kind of teaching situation, a little sarcasm, tempered with patience and a smile, went a long way.


Ahh, in Catholic school, you just had to know how to play the angles.

Even if it was your arithmetic homework, putting JMJ (Jesus, Mary, Joseph) under your name and the date at the top was sure to get a better grade than if you didn't.

Maybe that's why the tales of corruption in MX don't phase me that much. I experienced it with the nuns and crazy lay women at a tender age!


----------



## terrybahena

Isla Verde said:


> You must be so relieved that your house survived the _sismo relatively well, especially considering that Playa Ventura is not that far from the epicenter of the quake. Good luck with your plans to move there permanently in June!_


_

Thanx! It's coming up so fast! We are slogging thru paperwork; duty free household goods, finding a used trailer, nationalize the truck & trailer, the apositille to start my citizenship, trips to consulates and state offices to apply/complete said paperworks...getting this house ready for our renters, what comes, what stays, what should be the throwaways..It's really happening...yipee. Ha ha a friend the other day asked if I was scared and I said "yes, but not scared enough not to do it"...But really I don't think scared is the right word. This is a huge change for me, altho' I traveled alot, I've always lived in Calif. so maybe nervous anticipation better describes me._


----------



## kazslo

terrybahena said:


> finding a used trailer, nationalize the truck & trailer,what comes, what stays, what should be the throwaways


Look at what really needs to come along. Do you really need the trailer? Do you really need the truck? You say "truck", so I'll estimate you'll pay $1500 in import costs+plates. If you were to buy a mexican truck, and drive to the US, how much would you spend in [transferring ownership + gas to drive back to the states + fees for importing items duty free - selling your truck] vs [importing your current truck + plates (not available in all states depending on your import method)]? If its the same, I'd say stick with what you know (your current vehicle), but chances are, you can get rid of some things to make it worth it without. Sometimes letting go of things from the past is the best way to make a new future.


----------



## FHBOY

*Thanks TerryB*

Terry is where I will be in Nov/Dec and it is good to hear that the things he is talking about, the feelings he's having, are not exclusive to me. When leaving is just an idea, it is easy, and if your are convinced that you are right int he idea, then it becomes a reality and that reality carries with it "things". I am keeping his post to remind me in the Fall when I am in the same position that I am not alone. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you are going to become a Mexican citizen, you can't drive a US plated vehicle. Even if you are only 'Inmigrado', you can't import one without nationalizing it; and that is difficult or impossible and very expensive. Much better to buy your vehicle in Mexico. A US cargo trailer is another big albatross around your neck. Better to rent a UHaul, put the stuff in storage in Laredo, for example, turn in the UHaul and continue the trip, returning for the stuff in storage at your convenience.


----------



## terrybahena

kazslo said:


> Look at what really needs to come along. Do you really need the trailer? Do you really need the truck? You say "truck", so I'll estimate you'll pay $1500 in import costs+plates. If you were to buy a mexican truck, and drive to the US, how much would you spend in [transferring ownership + gas to drive back to the states + fees for importing items duty free - selling your truck] vs [importing your current truck + plates (not available in all states depending on your import method)]? If its the same, I'd say stick with what you know (your current vehicle), but chances are, you can get rid of some things to make it worth it without. Sometimes letting go of things from the past is the best way to make a new future.


Hi thanx for your thoughts. Yes we are letting go of so many things. We've given away all our furniture (some we have until we leave but it's earmarked), many personal things to the kids, and ha ha all my winter clothes! The trailer is pretty small and so is the truck, but we need most of the truck bed for our dog Sam. As far as the import of the truck, well we pretty much have it figured out and the cost is about the same as if we buy in Mexico. My sister just left today with some artwork I knew she liked, but photographs and those special momentos of life with kids, and trips with special meanings, and books...Yes it's been interesting, sometimes fun sometimes sad over the last couple of months going down memory lane, and letting go of so many "things", my great grandmother's dishes to my daughter, the clock my Dad gave my mom to the other daughter..

I welcome the future with open arms, but I am bringing just a bit of who I am. I'm so happy, especially on a cold gray day like today ha ha. My husband is Mexican and has never met his father's family who are in Guerrero (where we're headed) and so that will be another adventure, and how happy he looks- his eyes- when he talks about finding them. He also has brothers & sisters in nearby Michocan.
Life is so beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## Detailman

terrybahena said:


> Hi thanx for your thoughts. Yes we are letting go of so many things. We've given away all our furniture (some we have until we leave but it's earmarked), many personal things to the kids, and ha ha all my winter clothes! The trailer is pretty small and so is the truck, but we need most of the truck bed for our dog Sam. As far as the import of the truck, well we pretty much have it figured out and the cost is about the same as if we buy in Mexico. My sister just left today with some artwork I knew she liked, but photographs and those special momentos of life with kids, and trips with special meanings, and books...Yes it's been interesting, sometimes fun sometimes sad over the last couple of months going down memory lane, and letting go of so many "things", my great grandmother's dishes to my daughter, the clock my Dad gave my mom to the other daughter..
> 
> I welcome the future with open arms, but I am bringing just a bit of who I am. I'm so happy, especially on a cold gray day like today ha ha. My husband is Mexican and has never met his father's family who are in Guerrero (where we're headed) and so that will be another adventure, and how happy he looks- his eyes- when he talks about finding them. He also has brothers & sisters in nearby Michocan.
> Life is so beautiful, isn't it?


So well said. Enjoy the change!


----------



## terrybahena

Detailman said:


> So well said. Enjoy the change!


Why thank you Detailman!


----------



## Grizzy

terrybahena said:


> Hi thanx for your thoughts. Yes we are letting go of so many things. We've given away all our furniture (some we have until we leave but it's earmarked), many personal things to the kids, and ha ha all my winter clothes! The trailer is pretty small and so is the truck, but we need most of the truck bed for our dog Sam. As far as the import of the truck, well we pretty much have it figured out and the cost is about the same as if we buy in Mexico. My sister just left today with some artwork I knew she liked, but photographs and those special momentos of life with kids, and trips with special meanings, and books...Yes it's been interesting, sometimes fun sometimes sad over the last couple of months going down memory lane, and letting go of so many "things", my great grandmother's dishes to my daughter, the clock my Dad gave my mom to the other daughter..
> 
> I welcome the future with open arms, but I am bringing just a bit of who I am. I'm so happy, especially on a cold gray day like today ha ha. My husband is Mexican and has never met his father's family who are in Guerrero (where we're headed) and so that will be another adventure, and how happy he looks- his eyes- when he talks about finding them. He also has brothers & sisters in nearby Michocan.
> Life is so beautiful, isn't it?


Reading this I relived disposing of a lifetime of possessions in preparation for the move here. It was bittersweet and now that it is over it is a great memory. I think we are like goldfish; we expand to fill our space. You and your husband will blossom in Mexico :clap2:


----------



## terrybahena

FHBOY said:


> Terry is where I will be in Nov/Dec and it is good to hear that the things he is talking about, the feelings he's having, are not exclusive to me. When leaving is just an idea, it is easy, and if your are convinced that you are right int he idea, then it becomes a reality and that reality carries with it "things". I am keeping his post to remind me in the Fall when I am in the same position that I am not alone. Thanks.


HI FHboy...I'm a woman spelling her name like a man....yeah and I'm even letting go of things I had in the keep pile when I went thru everything the first time in Jan. So you might want to try that- make your lists/piles, then review & revise; my "take it with me pile" got alot smaller!


----------



## makaloco

terrybahena said:


> I welcome the future with open arms, but I am bringing just a bit of who I am.


What a lovely way to express it! I'm sure you and your husband will do fine.


----------



## Detailman

terrybahena said:


> Hi thanx for your thoughts. Yes we are letting go of so many things. We've given away all our furniture (some we have until we leave but it's earmarked), many personal things to the kids, and ha ha all my winter clothes! The trailer is pretty small and so is the truck, but we need most of the truck bed for our dog Sam. As far as the import of the truck, well we pretty much have it figured out and the cost is about the same as if we buy in Mexico. My sister just left today with some artwork I knew she liked, but photographs and those special momentos of life with kids, and trips with special meanings, and books...Yes it's been interesting, sometimes fun sometimes sad over the last couple of months going down memory lane, and letting go of so many "things", my great grandmother's dishes to my daughter, the clock my Dad gave my mom to the other daughter..
> 
> I welcome the future with open arms, but I am bringing just a bit of who I am. I'm so happy, especially on a cold gray day like today ha ha. My husband is Mexican and has never met his father's family who are in Guerrero (where we're headed) and so that will be another adventure, and how happy he looks- his eyes- when he talks about finding them. He also has brothers & sisters in nearby Michocan.
> Life is so beautiful, isn't it?


As a general observation of life I note that some people keep all their possessions until they pass away, not wanting to let go of things that are important to them. And I agree that is a personal decision.

But personally I think that it is much nicer to be able to pass along some valued treasures to children and other loved ones while still alive to see the pleasure it gives them. This is what you have done. And sometimes you can still enjoy those treasures when you visit. Maybe a bit harder in your case but the principle is the same.

Another benefit is that it helps us simplify our life as we get older. Some of us, myself included, have the tendency to accumulate too much in a material way and as we get older that is the last thing we need. A simpler life really brings less worry and work and more enjoyment.

For that reason alone your move will help you in the long run. Only a personal opinion.


----------



## mickisue1

Detailman said:


> As a general observation of life I note that some people keep all their possessions until they pass away, not wanting to let go of things that are important to them. And I agree that is a personal decision.
> 
> But personally I think that it is much nicer to be able to pass along some valued treasures to children and other loved ones while still alive to see the pleasure it gives them. This is what you have done. And sometimes you can still enjoy those treasures when you visit. Maybe a bit harder in your case but the principle is the same.
> 
> Another benefit is that it helps us simplify our life as we get older. Some of us, myself included, have the tendency to accumulate too much in a material way and as we get older that is the last thing we need. A simpler life really brings less worry and work and more enjoyment.
> 
> For that reason alone your move will help you in the long run. Only a personal opinion.


Our move is at least a year to two years in the future, and already I am itching to get rid of stuff.

We'll have the added challenge of getting rid of belongings of three of our four kids, as well: one has been moving all over the world to teach, one is in a shared house in another state, and one is in Italy.

The next time each of them is here, they'll get the word: you have to figure out whether you want to keep or move your stuff.

But, truly, the idea of having items that mean something to me becoming beloved by my kids and their spouses is just as lovely as that I love them.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Stuff! Ugh! Once upon a time, we retired. We sold the house, had sales and drove off into the sunset in our motorhome. Some time later, we traded for a newer and bigger motorhome. It took three whole days to move from one to the other, and they were parked side by side!!!!
Next chapter: We sold the motor home and moved to Mexico with an SUV packed solid, a pod on top and a UHaul as far as Laredo, with a storage unit used until we could return to the border to pick up the trailer's contents. That was the easy part.
Now, a decade and two houses later, the house if full again & we have three dogs. If we were to downsize and move, the only thing I want to carry away is my toothbrush! Moving isn't fun any more.


----------



## Detailman

RVGRINGO said:


> Stuff! Ugh! Once upon a time, we retired. We sold the house, had sales and drove off into the sunset in our motorhome. Some time later, we traded for a newer and bigger motorhome. It took three whole days to move from one to the other, and they were parked side by side!!!!
> Next chapter: We sold the motor home and moved to Mexico with an SUV packed solid, a pod on top and a UHaul as far as Laredo, with a storage unit used until we could return to the border to pick up the trailer's contents. That was the easy part.
> Now, a decade and two houses later, the house if full again & we have three dogs. If we were to downsize and move, the only thing I want to carry away is my toothbrush! Moving isn't fun any more.


Amen! I am simplyfing again and I swear it is for the last time! Both my wife and I are forbidden to buy any more decorations, art, etc. (Sometimes I don't know about my wife. She has a funny gleam in her eyes and a smirk on her face.)


----------



## RVGRINGO

I no sooner posted that but a new painting arrived at our house, given by a friend who is moving. Actually, I kind of like it, but that is how insidious it is! 'Stuff' just seems to find its way into the house without announcing itself. On retirement, I thought I might get free of 'stuff', but after 14 years of retirement I'm convinced that it was an impossible dream.

FHBoy is in his first day of retirement ........ doomed!


----------



## FHBOY

OK - now I can jump in. When we made our decision to move late last year, we stood in the middle of our home (figuratively) and listed the items/furniture we would take with us. There were about six total pieces of furniture, [out of a whole 4 bedroom house], pots and pans, some dishes, computer, my tools and that. We also looked at all the art we've collected and decided which of that collection would be sold. Within the last month, and I don't believe I said this, I put my piano on the list of things not to move. I've had that piano for 52 years and after careful consideration have said, it is time to be rid of it...and that was a very, very tough decision

As stated, since then the crux question about acquiring or in the discussions on keeping anything has been, "Do you want to pay to move it to Mexico and what are you going to do with it there?"

Yep, simplifying defies sentiment in so many cases. I suppose we could take pictures of the stuff left behind...but it is just stuff...it is not our lives, it is stuff.

The memories the stuff has given us do not disappear because the stuff is gone, and those memories are a lot more important than the stuff.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> I no sooner posted that but a new painting arrived at our house, given by a friend who is moving. Actually, I kind of like it, but that is how insidious it is! 'Stuff' just seems to find its way into the house without announcing itself. On retirement, I thought I might get free of 'stuff', but after 14 years of retirement I'm convinced that it was an impossible dream.
> 
> FHBoy is in his first day of retirement ........ doomed!


I understand your desire not to acquire any more "stuff", but art and _artesanías_ are not just "stuff", but rather food for the soul  .


----------



## RVGRINGO

True, but I can enjoy them in museums. I like museums. Sometimes, I'm the only one there who knows what people used that old stuff for. Except for a hand cranked apple peeler-corer, I don't want to take it home. I do like apple pie!

Bad news for FH ...... There are piano dealers in Guadalajara.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> I understand your desire not to acquire any more "stuff", but art and _artesanías_ are not just "stuff", but rather food for the soul  .


Isla - You and RV are both right. Some art you want to possess so that you can see it every day and draw your creative juices from it. And yet there is something to be said to going to a museum to view works that are beyond your capability to possess. Both have their place in our lives. A room without art, be it paintings, sculptures even nick-knacks (which are legitimate forms of art) would be barren and uninspiring, and make waking up and going to sleep very boring.

From an anthropological perspective art, in all its forms, is the only thing that separates human beings from other species (I am including tool making as an art - even though recent studies have shown that higher apes also can devolve tools for accomplishing goals - don't you just love NPR?).

Actually, I am counting on finding a piano in Guad. The technology of digital pianos has gotten so good that the ones I have seen/played here rival my Knabe baby grand in key action and tone and they are a lot less money, take up less space and never need to be tuned, restrung, re-pinned or re-felted. Talk about simplifying!


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Isla - You and RV are both right. Some art you want to possess so that you can see it every day and draw your creative juices from it. And yet there is something to be said to going to a museum to view works that are beyond your capability to possess. Both have their place in our lives. A room without art, be it paintings, sculptures even nick-knacks (which are legitimate forms of art) would be barren and uninspiring, and make waking up and going to sleep very boring.
> 
> From an anthropological perspective art, in all its forms, is the only thing that separates human beings from other species (I am including tool making as an art - even though recent studies have shown that higher apes also can devolve tools for accomplishing goals - don't you just love NPR?).


I also love going to museums, but my favorite museum is the one in my home, which is filled with artesanías, a few paintings, and my own photographs!


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> ... A room without art, be it paintings, sculptures even nick-knacks (which are legitimate forms of art) would be barren and uninspiring, and make waking up and going to sleep very boring. ...


You wouldn't be happy in my house. My son suggested I put signs on the walls saying "This space intentionally left blank". I got rid of a ton of stuff when I moved to Mexico and I am doing my best to keep from accumulating more. I have reached a point in life where stuff is just not important to me anymore. A computer, cooking utensils, and beds for friends to sleep on when they visit are all I need to be happy.


----------



## Detailman

FHBOY said:


> Isla - You and RV are both right. Some art you want to possess so that you can see it every day and draw your creative juices from it. And yet there is something to be said to going to a museum to view works that are beyond your capability to possess. Both have their place in our lives. A room without art, be it paintings, sculptures even nick-knacks (which are legitimate forms of art) would be barren and uninspiring, and make waking up and going to sleep very boring.


You and I are on the same page in respect to many things. About 3 hours before I read your post my wife and I were talking about what things we would take to Mexico.

Most of our art pieces made the grade. The one thing we would not want to take is our crystal art work. It is bad enough dusting it in Vancouver. I wouldn't want to do the same in Mexico.

But hand blown wall crystal wall pieces (think Chihuly) or similar pieces I can't leave behind. In fact, every time I have been in Ajijic I have found that I have been unable to return to Canada without original hand blown pieces.

How is that for being stupid. I now have to pack them again for a move to Mexico.

Simplify. Accumulate. Sell. Buy. No more. Just this one. Never again. Just this once. This is the piece. I AM SO CONFUSED!!! HELP!! (You want a good deal on some pieces?)


----------



## FHBOY

Detailman said:


> FHBOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hand blown wall crystal wall pieces (think Chihuly) or similar pieces I can't leave behind. In fact, every time I have been in Ajijic I have found that I have been unable to return to Canada without original hand blown pieces.
> 
> How is that for being stupid. I now have to pack them again for a move to Mexico.
> 
> Simplify. Accumulate. Sell. Buy. No more. Just this one. Never again. Just this once. This is the piece. I AM SO CONFUSED!!! HELP!! (You want a good deal on some pieces?)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, D. Now that I know there are glass sculptures in Ajijic, She Who Must Be Obeyed wants to know more about that. Shed, shed, shed and now glass? Seriously, we are trying the shed philosophy and doing well...perhaps a local piece of art when we get there is not too much backsliding!
Click to expand...


----------



## Grizzy

TundraGreen said:


> You wouldn't be happy in my house. My son suggested I put signs on the walls saying "This space intentionally left blank". I got rid of a ton of stuff when I moved to Mexico and I am doing my best to keep from accumulating more. I have reached a point in life where stuff is just not important to me anymore. A computer, cooking utensils, and beds for friends to sleep on when they visit are all I need to be happy.


Amen! I only buy it if I love it now and I mentally think who I shall "gift" it to after I enjoy it so I keep from accumulating clutter. Artwork is in a special category however. It is hard not to succumb to the beautiful works in oil and watercolor, ceramic, jewels, clay and crystal here. I consider my water garafon urn a work of art!

So after reducing my possessions to that which fit in a 94 ford explorer with a pod on top (and half of that was the cat's stuff) when I moved here I have expanded to probably 5 SUV's of stuff if I include the plants. Luckily I do not plan on moving soon. And a good run of cutter ants will wipe out half of the potted plants  How is that for looking at the glass half full?


----------



## Detailman

But hand blown wall crystal wall pieces (Several posts above)

Make that hand blown glass wall pieces DUH!! (Detail)


----------



## Detailman

FHBOY said:


> Detailman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, D. Now that I know there are glass sculptures in Ajijic, She Who Must Be Obeyed wants to know more about that. Shed, shed, shed and now glass? Seriously, we are trying the shed philosophy and doing well...perhaps a local piece of art when we get there is not too much backsliding!
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many places in Mexico that you can get all types of beautiful art.
> 
> One place that we found was right in Ajijic and it was on the main commercial street. In the middle of the block on the east side. Hand blown vases and ornaments. Also various wall hangings. Many of them in metal. The owner is the artist. She does one of a kind pieces and she also has a factory where she mass produces items according to her designs and then get others to do the assembling, etc. She then sells them to some of the large well known chain depot stores in the US.
> 
> Her boyfriend, perhaps husband by now, was an architect and we talked to him briefly about designing a house for us - not big but to my personal tastes and likes - open plan.
> 
> If you travel farther afield you will find so much - better start looking at two rentals - one for you and one for the wife's "STUFF".
Click to expand...


----------



## terrybahena

FHBOY said:


> OK - now I can jump in. When we made our decision to move late last year, we stood in the middle of our home (figuratively) and listed the items/furniture we would take with us. There were about six total pieces of furniture, [out of a whole 4 bedroom house], pots and pans, some dishes, computer, my tools and that. We also looked at all the art we've collected and decided which of that collection would be sold. Within the last month, and I don't believe I said this, I put my piano on the list of things not to move. I've had that piano for 52 years and after careful consideration have said, it is time to be rid of it...and that was a very, very tough decision
> 
> As stated, since then the crux question about acquiring or in the discussions on keeping anything has been, "Do you want to pay to move it to Mexico and what are you going to do with it there?"
> 
> Yep, simplifying defies sentiment in so many cases. I suppose we could take pictures of the stuff left behind...but it is just stuff...it is not our lives, it is stuff.
> 
> The memories the stuff has given us do not disappear because the stuff is gone, and those memories are a lot more important than the stuff.


Yeah- take pictures!!


----------



## mickisue1

I THINK I finally figured it out.

(BTW: Is Tundra on vacation? Sick? I miss him!)

I'm pretty sure that the green squares are a measure of the number of recent "likes", and don't relate to the rep power at all. 

Somebody in the know, feel free to correct me.


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> I THINK I finally figured it out.
> 
> (BTW: Is Tundra on vacation? Sick? I miss him!)
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the green squares are a measure of the number of recent "likes", and don't relate to the rep power at all.
> 
> Somebody in the know, feel free to correct me.


You haven't!! 

From a review of all previous posts you will note that there is not a definitive answer. Even the moderator was unable to find a clear cut answer to the green squares. :ranger: (See page 5, post #36)

Some "facts" and observations follow:

1. Fact: "Yellow stars" are dependant on how many times you have posted. You start with one star. Changes to two stars with 20 posts. Three stars with 50 posts. Four stars with 100 posts. 5 stars with 200 posts. 6 stars with 500 posts and so on until you reach the ultimate number of stars which is a total of 9.

2. Fact: "Likes" are given by other posters and are an indication as to how they feel about your posting and the information that it provides. As simple as that.

3. Fact: The largest number of bright green squares you can receive presently is six.

4. Fact: The highest reputation you can currently have is: " **** has a reputation beyond repute". There are a number of different reputations leading up to that.

5. Fact: The number of likes received are not linked to the green squares or your rep power.

6. Fact: The number of bright green squares you receive are not directly linked to your rep power.

7. As backup to points 5 and 6 I present the following samples from a variety of senior expats. (Observations versus facts.)

Yourself
Posts:*215*; Rep Power:*36*; Green squares:*6*; Rep:*"Beyond Repute"*; Likes:*83*

Expat 2
Posts:719; Rep Power:209; Green squares:6; Rep:"Beyond Repute"; Likes:32

Expat 3
Posts:225; Rep Power:100; Green squares:6; Rep:"Beyond Repute"; Likes:36

Expat 4
Posts:*234*; Rep Power:*73*; Green squares:*1*; Rep:*"Famous Soon Enough"*; Likes:*11*

Expat 5
Posts:*72*; Rep Power:*46*; Green squares:*6*; Rep:*"Beyond Repute"*; Likes:*16*

From the above you will note that there is no correlation between Rep Power; Bright Green Squares and the number of Likes received. (Or the number of posts.) :confused2:

Someone should write a novel about it called: "The Mystery of the Green Squares." Easy book to write as you can make it up as you go along without worrying about facts.


----------



## AlanMexicali

You left out one parameter. Posts per day or the frequency of posts over a given time until it is maxed out at 6 green squares. My speculative mind works from all angles.


----------



## mickisue1

Detailman said:


> You haven't!!
> 
> From a review of all previous posts you will note that there is not a definitive answer. Even the moderator was unable to find a clear cut answer to the green squares. :ranger: (See page 5, post #36)
> 
> Some "facts" and observations follow:
> 
> 1. Fact: "Yellow stars" are dependant on how many times you have posted. You start with one star. Changes to two stars with 20 posts. Three stars with 50 posts. Four stars with 100 posts. 5 stars with 200 posts. 6 stars with 500 posts and so on until you reach the ultimate number of stars which is a total of 9.
> 
> 2. Fact: "Likes" are given by other posters and are an indication as to how they feel about your posting and the information that it provides. As simple as that.
> 
> 3. Fact: The largest number of bright green squares you can receive presently is six.
> 
> 4. Fact: The highest reputation you can currently have is: " **** has a reputation beyond repute". There are a number of different reputations leading up to that.
> 
> 5. Fact: The number of likes received are not linked to the green squares or your rep power.
> 
> 6. Fact: The number of bright green squares you receive are not directly linked to your rep power.
> 
> 7. As backup to points 5 and 6 I present the following samples from a variety of senior expats. (Observations versus facts.)
> 
> Yourself
> Posts:*215*; Rep Power:*36*; Green squares:*6*; Rep:*"Beyond Repute"*; Likes:*83*
> 
> Expat 2
> Posts:719; Rep Power:209; Green squares:6; Rep:"Beyond Repute"; Likes:32
> 
> Expat 3
> Posts:225; Rep Power:100; Green squares:6; Rep:"Beyond Repute"; Likes:36
> 
> Expat 4
> Posts:*234*; Rep Power:*73*; Green squares:*1*; Rep:*"Famous Soon Enough"*; Likes:*11*
> 
> Expat 5
> Posts:*72*; Rep Power:*46*; Green squares:*6*; Rep:*"Beyond Repute"*; Likes:*16*
> 
> From the above you will note that there is no correlation between Rep Power; Bright Green Squares and the number of Likes received. (Or the number of posts.) :confused2:
> 
> Someone should write a novel about it called: "The Mystery of the Green Squares." Easy book to write as you can make it up as you go along without worrying about facts.


CURSES!!!

But...I did say it seemed to be "recent" likes. One might have 100 likes, but none recently. Or, 10 likes, but all in the past 4 days.

I tend to let things sit in the back of my mind, mulling themselves over, as it were, until something that seems to fit pops up.

Back to the self-mulling of the green squares, I guess.


----------



## FHBOY

Mickie is obsessed with Green Squares!


----------



## Detailman

AlanMexicali said:


> You left out one parameter. Posts per day or the frequency of posts over a given time until it is maxed out at 6 green squares. My speculative mind works from all angles.


No, I didn't leave out that parameter! I simply didn't go into all parameters as the post would become the "book" that I suggested.

You should note that Mickisue1 only started to post in March of 2012. If you compare the number of her posts compared to other posters over other time frames there are no correlations. If you have a speculative mind, as I feel I do, you will come to the same conclusions. (All you have to do is review a few hundred posts as I have done.)

I again say that it is much more mysterious than anyone might imagine.

One of the recent posters has in the last week gone from a rep power in the mid 100's to the high 800's, a fact that I have previously drawn attention to with other individuals. 

No correlation to anything except perhaps to someone "originally" from Canada. MYSTERY!


----------



## Guest

Those hosers can sometimes be mysterious, can't they?




-


----------



## mickisue1

Detailman said:


> No, I didn't leave out that parameter! I simply didn't go into all parameters as the post would become the "book" that I suggested.
> 
> You should note that Mickisue1 only started to post in March of 2012. If you compare the number of her posts compared to other posters over other time frames there are no correlations. If you have a speculative mind, as I feel I do, you will come to the same conclusions. (All you have to do is review a few hundred posts as I have done.)
> 
> I again say that it is much more mysterious than anyone might imagine.
> 
> One of the recent posters has in the last week gone from a rep power in the mid 100's to the high 800's, a fact that I have previously drawn attention to with other individuals.
> 
> No correlation to anything except perhaps to someone "originally" from Canada. MYSTERY!


I think that bit has to do with some fluke in the software.

I have thanked a poster with a rep power of 0, who suddenly, after my "thank you" went to over 100.


----------



## AlanMexicali

GringoCArlos said:


> Those hosers can sometimes be mysterious, can't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Most are removed by force from Canada by their acquaintances; I was.


----------



## Detailman

GringoCArlos said:


> Those hosers can sometimes be mysterious, can't they?
> -


Takes one to know one, EH??

The most mysterious ones are "originally from Canada" --- temporarily!

But you never know where they are really from or where they are going. That is why I enjoy mystery novels so much!


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> I think that bit has to do with some fluke in the software.
> 
> I have thanked a poster with a rep power of 0, who suddenly, after my "thank you" went to over 100.


Much too simplistic! If that is the basis of your theory you will never solve the mystery! :eyebrows:

Keep paying attention to the posts for a few years. Especially the details!!!


----------



## mickisue1

Detailman said:


> Much too simplistic! If that is the basis of your theory you will never solve the mystery! :eyebrows:
> 
> Keep paying attention to the posts for a few years. Especially the details!!!






:boxing:


----------



## FHBOY

mickisue1 said:


> :boxing:


Mickie, you're losing it! Spring fever got you bad! 
:lalala: :hippie: :laugh: :dance:


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> Mickie, you're losing it! Spring fever got you bad!
> :lalala: :hippie: :laugh: :dance:


Nah. Just think of it as a four page picture book.

Aliens.

OH NO!

I'll get THEM!

YAY!


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> Nah. Just think of it as a four page picture book.
> 
> Aliens.
> 
> OH NO!
> 
> I'll get THEM!
> 
> YAY!


 
Perfect comeback! :clap2:


----------



## FHBOY

Detailman said:


> Perfect comeback! :clap2:


Only goes to show that some people are more creative than others...but I'd rather have looks than brains...so there! :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> Only goes to show that some people are more creative than others...but I'd rather have looks than brains...so there! :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


Pish.

Who says you can't have both?


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> Pish.
> 
> Who says you can't have both?


True.

I can't believe he said that! :der: Must have missed his coffee or something.

At least for one there is cosmetic surgery.

What do you do for the other? Lobotomy???


----------



## FHBOY

"Can't we all just get along?" - Rodney King, Los Angeles

..but you are right about the coffee. Luv ya both!


----------

